# nice lookin DAISY (lil' mayday in her) what do you think?



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

............................


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome to the site! I can't see your photos though...I hope you stick around! Did you know that we have an introduction forum? I am going to move this thread to the pictures forum so please get some new pictures up so that we can see your sweet baby!


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

here at three









at 4 and a half


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

AHHHAHAAHHAA this one is great

"Now put your nose in the corner and think about what you've done!"









She is VERY good looking.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute and good looking pup!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

beautiful apbt welcome to gp


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful pup, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice looking pup!


----------



## abazaba (Apr 10, 2009)

you can never take enough pictures trust me


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

this her father bullistic's endik 2x









and here is her mom bullstic's barbie


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)

at three months old. she was a bit skinny. she would keep puking because of being in the car.









today at 4 1/2 months


----------



## crocro49 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Very good looking Pup.keep up the good work


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh goodness she's such a cutie patootie! I love the pictures. She's just so cute. The colors are gorgeous! Thanks for showing all those pics!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is adorable! I love her dam also! So pretty


----------

